# help with bunac insurance



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I have just been issued my work authorisation letter from bunac, however, Iam finding it difficult to find travel insurance that Bunac will accept. I feel the Bunac insurance is very expensive and I simply cant afford it. Has any one got an insurance company that Bunac will accept or any advice.

warm regards


----------



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

hi Laurie,

I have also just got my one year visa to Canada and am having the same problems with the way overpriced insurance. I know your in the UK but I got my insurance with FYI.ie. they also have a sterling price section so i presume that they will cover people from the UK. I got mine for 1/3 of the price of what USIT were quoting me.

Hope this helps


----------

